# Array variable has incorrect number of subscripts



## aquestion (Mar 12, 2010)

Off and on I get this message in a box...what is wrong and how do I set it right?
Thanks!


----------



## Keebellah (Mar 27, 2008)

Nice question. 
Does the box come gift-wrapped? 
It would help if you state with which application / program?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

What computer language is the code?

In most computer language implementations, arrays are indexed from 0-(n-1) where the number of items in the array is n (a positive integer)? Check your code to insure that the end of the array is not n, but n-1.

-- Tom


----------

